# Power Mangement systems 3H



## Vee-dub (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all.
I have a PMS 3H power management system in my campervan. I do not have any instructions in how to use it.
Can anyone tell me if the charger supply switch has to be on for my leisure battery to be charged from the engine battery or is this just for when the van is connected to mains electricity.
There is also another switch called battery selector. It has 3 options car - off -van.I have been using it on van when on site without electricity and then putting it on car when driving.

Im after a wiring diagram or instruction manual.. Thanks 

Are Motorhome is a citroen Relay


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Not totally familiar with the unit you have but it will work the same as any other.

The charger supply switch needs to be on to charge batteries when on electric hook up.

When driving the batteries will be charged from a device called a "split charge relay" Charger switch has no effect on this.

Your selector switch will draw your 12V power from the leisure batteries when switched to van or the engine battery when switched to car. No effect when driving.


Best way to check all is working is to connect a multimeter (set to measure DC volts) to the battery then switch on the charger. You will see a rise in voltage if the charger is working.



Trevor


----------

